# Church as a hospital?



## Calvinist Cowboy (Mar 18, 2009)

Can church be considered a hospital? I've heard that sentiment a lot, and I'm thinking that it all depends on the context. So what say ye?


----------



## Ivan (Mar 18, 2009)

...and not a hotel for saints...

Simplistic.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 18, 2009)

No it is more like a morgue


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 18, 2009)

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Can church be considered a hospital? I've heard that sentiment a lot, and I'm thinking that it all depends on the context. So what say ye?



Maybe the psych ward of a hospital.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 18, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Calvinist Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Can church be considered a hospital? I've heard that sentiment a lot, and I'm thinking that it all depends on the context. So what say ye?
> ...



Oh, I've seen that before. Thankfully, my experience is very limited, but I've seen it.


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 18, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Calvinist Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Can church be considered a hospital? I've heard that sentiment a lot, and I'm thinking that it all depends on the context. So what say ye?
> ...



 

When I've heard people refer to the church as a hospital for sinners, it's been in the context of legalism vs. grace, i.e. In legalistic settings, people are not open about their weaknesses. Rather than admit they are weak and helpless, they are constantly trying to prove to each other how holy they are. In contrast, when people begin to understand the grace of God, they realize that they need constant care, hence, the idea that the church is a hospital.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 18, 2009)

I think the church is many things.

To some extent it _IS_ a hospital - it is a place where sinners come to hear words of life and to receive comfort for their souls.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks folks. That was what I was thinking, but I wanted to bounce around the idea first.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 19, 2009)

Of course, that doesn't mean that the church is somewhere sick folks can come to get medicine. They're dead, after all.


----------



## Hoosier (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, the church is a hospital (among many other things) wherein people help each other get healthier spiritually. Absolutely.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes! We're brought back to life in the ER and then we remain to complete our recovery.


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Apr 9, 2009)

Not sure I'm entirely comfortable using the analogy of a hospital to describe the Church and its function.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Apr 9, 2009)

The saying is from [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henri_Nouwen"]Henri Nouwen[/ame].

Since the author of the quote was a RC priest, I think we all know what is implied in the saying--go to Mass, take the Sacraments and be content to remain as sick as the next guy.


----------



## shelly (Apr 9, 2009)

I've thought of the church as a hospital ever since 2003. Some churches do well at fixing up the injured and others seem to act like a do it yourself first aid station. The church is for christians isn't it? Plenty of christians are in need of doctorin' and good teaching on doctrine. Not everyone needs the ER of the church, but I think it should be there. It goes with all the one another verses in the Bible and bearing one anothers burdens. The "hospital" is for christians.

I don't see the church as a hospital in the area of evangelism. I don't really know what the church is supposed to do about evangelism. I get it about individuals but not the "church".

Except for the one anothers of scripture I don't have any other reason to view the church as a hospital. It's just an analogy that seems to fit.


----------



## Archlute (Apr 9, 2009)

"Those who are well have no need of a physician, but those who are sick. I did not come to call the righteous, but sinners, to repentance."


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 14, 2009)

Archlute beat me to the keyboard


----------

